# Joining face frame to a corner cabinet



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ran into a snag with a project I am working on. I've built a number of kitchen style cabinets over the years but this one is new to me - a 45 degree corner cabinet.










How do I go about joining the face frame to the cabinet?

Biscuits at a 45 degree angle wont work because once one side it in, the other side will never go due to the angle of the biscuits, plus how do you clamp it in place? 

Biscuits at a 90 degree angle won't work because the side stock is only 1/2" and there is nowhere to cut the slots that won't protrude through either the plywood or face frame.

Pocket screws would have been ideal but I did a test piece and the screw ends up coming out the bevel on the face frame.

I would rather not face nail it. I've always been one for using hidden fasteners.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

The 2 thing that I can think of are:

1. Just glue it up and use lots of clamps.

2. Attach a 1/2x1/2 glue strip on the inside of the face frame with glue and 3/4 brads. Then glue the face frame to the sides and pin them also.

This is the best I can come up with. Some of the better woodworkers will probably come up with some thing that is right.


Good luck!!

Ralph


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Snowi,

Your suggestion about the 1/2" glue strip sounds like a great idea. You know, I had never even thought about laminating another 1/2" thickness to the edges of the cabinet stock. That would make it thick enough to accommodate pocket screws which is what I wanted to use in the first place since it eliminates the need for clamping.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It takes a little longer and is more work but I usually rabbit the sides with the tung to the inside. I dado the back of the face frame the size of the tung then glue and brad nail the joint. It's harder on the corner cabinets but it is a strong joint and keeps everything hidden. The drawing below might help. The one on the middle has the face frame sticking past the sides by a 1/4". This is how I was taught so if it helps great.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It doesn't take much to keep a face frame from falling off. Just glue and clamps work fine. You may have to devise a wedge, or use a longer clamp to get to the backside. The direction of the clamps will be perpendicular to the front of the cabinet at the edges, not in the direction of the sides. IOW, the clamping pressure is directly from the front at 90 degrees.

You could just take 4d finish nails and tap them in the back of the FF or on the cabinet leading edge, and clip off the heads on an angle, leaving 1/4" to 3/8" exposed. Apply glue, and hammer it on the cabinet using a block of wood and a hammer.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Glue and clamps will do it. It will never fall off.

Red


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

If the pocket screws stick out how much sticks up? I don't think it would be much, maybe try the next size down. If your wood is 3/4 then try screws for 1/2 wood.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you had left a 1/4' ear where the cabinets come together... you may have had more room for a brad. I use the off-cuts of the 45 degree cut...temp screw them to cab side...this helps in clamping. Glue will be fine if you take time with the glue cleats. Rick


----------

